# Change_vol problem fixed in K2.1.1?



## kotori (Jun 1, 2006)

And it seems they nailed the change_vol problem this time around!!   
I just tested with Bob's PCE script and I can't hear any noise artefacts in any of the modes.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 1, 2006)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!        


They actually listened!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Bob for posting that thread at NI... I'm sure that was a big part of the reason it got the attention it needed!

This is great news....

OK Nils... does this mean we can start brain storming about Logarithmic and exponential volume "while" statements???

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 1, 2006)

WOW! I can't BELIVE!


----------



## Elfen (Jun 1, 2006)

Ohhh!! I know a lot of users that will be happy with this change. Tx to Big Bob for pushing it on the N.I. forum!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 1, 2006)

Guys! Check out the problem we talked about recently: leave the editor open => no system hang or slow down! Great!

PS: It's like christmas and birthday together... really good news. And it came fast...


----------



## kotori (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, a big thanks to Big Bob!
Dynamitec, I didn't see the editor problem mentioned in the readme. But you say it's fixed now?! That's great.  

Btw. they mention a builtin variable, $START_CRITERIA_ON_KEY, in the readme. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes! I can only speak for my DAW, but here it works smoother than ever! With editor open and 3000 lines code! Because it wasn't mentioned in the readme, i was so happy to see this also fixed!

Would be nice if ò[7   ;4[7   ;5[7   ;6[


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't resist posting a response on this thread. Whoopie!   :o :lol: :mrgreen:  

I'm especially impressed by the fact that Nils says the PCE now works without noise. That has always been the ACID TEST. Add to that Benjamin's good news about the open-editor slowdown problem being fixed (without NI even listing it) and I'm almost speechless! (Or am I on Candid Camera?).

Thanks to all of you who helped me keep that thread alive on the NI forum, and thanks NI for finally listening and acting. I'll take this as NI's get well wish for me. Praise the Lord!

Bob


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent news. 

Thank's to Bob and others for pushing this at the NI forums.

R


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 2, 2006)

:roll: Öhm, there are still problemsò[p   ;V[p   ;W[p   ;X[p   ;Y[p   ;Z[p   ;[[p   ;\[p   ;][p   ;^[p   ;_[p   ;`[p   ;a[p   ;b[p   ;c[p   ;d[p   ;e[p   ;f[p   ;g[p   ;h[p   ;i[p   ;j[p   ;k[p   ;l[p   ;m[p   ;n[p   ;o[p   ;p[p   ;q[p   ;r


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 2, 2006)

Dynamitec @ Fri Jun 02 said:


> :roll: Öhm, there are still problems with editor left open, but its strange: only after a while of using it (on my machine). When i do a fresh start everything is so much faster than with 2.1, but after 2hours or something it slows down again...but not so much. I don't really understand this. :???:



Could it be a memory leak perhaps?

R


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay! I tried out the Tone Machine yesterday and to my dissapointment it was still clicking in version 2.1. But since 2.1.1 is fixed... great. 

Does this mean a re-write of the SIPS code in any way? I think the current version was using Fade_in and out. Perhaps change vol would make things easier or better.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 3, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Sat Jun 03 said:


> Yay! I tried out the Tone Machine yesterday and to my dissapointment it was still clicking in version 2.1. But since 2.1.1 is fixed... great.
> 
> Does this mean a re-write of the SIPS code in any way? I think the current version was using Fade_in and out. Perhaps change vol would make things easier or better.



Hi Theo,

I don't plan to ò[µ   ;²[µ   ;²[µ   ;²[µ   ;²[µ   ;²[¶   ;² [¶   ;²![¶   ;²"[¶   ;²#[¶   ;²$[¶   ;²%[¶   ;²&[¶   ;²'[¶   ;²([¶   ;²)[¶   ;²*[¶   ;²+[¶   ;²,[¶   ;²-[¶   ;².[¶   ;²/[¶   ;²0[¶   ;²1[¶   ;²2[¶   ;²3[¶   ;²4[¶   ;²5[¶   ;²6[¶   ;²7[¶   ;²8[¶   ;²9[¶   ;²:[¶   ;²;[¶   ;²<[¶   ;²=[¶   ;²>[¶   ;²?[¶   ;²@[¶   ;²A[¶   ;²B[¶   ;²C[¶   ;²D[¶   ;²E[¶   ;²F[¶   ;²G[¶   ;²H[¶   ;²I[¶   ;²J[¶   ;²K[·   ;²L[·   ;²M[·   ;²N[·   ;²O[·   ;²P[·   ;²Q[·   ;²R


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 4, 2006)

Big Bob @ Sun Jun 04 said:


> So maybe we shouldn't try to 'fix somethiing that isn't broken'? No one is happier than me that the change_vol() function can now be used creatively but maybe we ought to start using it where it is needed most and will produce the biggest payback?



I agree wholeheartedly Robert. 

My thought was that by using Change_vol, the two crossfade shaping knobs would give a faster and easier result. But it works great as is.


----------



## chrodrig (May 26, 2022)

kotori said:


> And it seems they nailed the change_vol problem this time around!!
> I just tested with Bob's PCE script and I can't hear any noise artefacts in any of the modes.


Hi Kotori!

I know this post is really old, but any chance you have a copy of Bob's PCE?


----------

